# 1st PCD!



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just got my date for my first PCD. August 25th.
I am picking up my 2011 328xi Wagon (E91), thanks to Adrian Avila who gave me a great deal and worked with me through the ordering process.

I am looking forward and cannot wait to meet you all at the PCD.

I do have a question about an offer i received for a 1 day school. How far ahead do I have to schedule it? I am considering possibly doing this in the same trip (i'll be spending some time in Myrtle Beach before heading home) but I am not sure. It depends if i can schedule it and if the wife can spend some quality time at the beach. I know it is good for a year but im afraid of losing it if i dont use it this time.

Thanks in advanced for the info.

PS. I already added it to the calendar. Is there a book like the one for ED?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to seeing you in August. There is a bimmerfest book on the security desk in the main lobby you can sign.

You would have to call the number on the offer to schedule the 1 Day School. That is handled by a different department within BMW. The closest 1 Day School that I see on the current calendar is Sept. 2nd. Not sure if it is completely booked or not. The further out you call to schedule, the more likely they will still have availability on a paticular school.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ed - vpc - pcd*

Holy Moly! You just got your date for 25 August? I was hoping for a late July PCD

My car just arrived Brunswick, cleared customs on the 5th, and now at the VPC. Will I have to wait until late August to get a PCD date?

What's done at the VPC if there are no repairs that need to be made? I'm assuming the PCD will be setting up your Sat/Nav, etc. or is that done at the VPC?


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Jonathan, thanks for the info. It doesnt look like it will work as i'll be heading back before the 1st.


Actually first date available was Aug 22 (monday). And I believe the car had a production slot for the last week of June.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Holy Moly! You just got your date for 25 August? I was hoping for a late July PCD
> 
> My car just arrived Brunswick, cleared customs on the 5th, and now at the VPC. Will I have to wait until late August to get a PCD date?
> 
> What's done at the VPC if there are no repairs that need to be made? I'm assuming the PCD will be setting up your Sat/Nav, etc. or is that done at the VPC?


ED re-delivery vehicles have to be processed and handled differently than regular deliveries. Many posts are already out that cover this in depth, but basically:

- ED vehicles have to be processed by Customs and the BMW VPC before we can schedule it. Until both of those happen, we have no idea as to when we will be getting the vehicle.

- Regular Delivery Vehicles (non ED) can be scheduled as soon as they start production. They have a more consistent transportation time as they do not have to be processed by Customs when they arrive at the port.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> ED re-delivery vehicles have to be processed and handled differently than regular deliveries. Many posts are already out that cover this in depth, but basically:
> 
> - ED vehicles have to be processed by Customs and the BMW VPC before we can schedule it. Until both of those happen, we have no idea as to when we will be getting the vehicle.
> 
> - Regular Delivery Vehicles (non ED) can be scheduled as soon as they start production. They have a more consistent transportation time as they do not have to be processed by Customs when they arrive at the port.


Thanks for your reply -- vehicle cleared customs and VPC. Just got call from my CA for a 25 July PCD. Now I feel much better.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Thanks for your reply -- vehicle cleared customs and VPC. Just got call from my CA for a 25 July PCD. Now I feel much better.


Cool :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you then!


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

T minus 1.5 days

so psyched...


except for Irina... hoping it goes to the gulf instead of up the coast....


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

On the bus on the way to the pcd. Is there a time rule like for ed?

Anyone else here today?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------

